# ESP Japan 2012 Catalog



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)

So today I recieved the physical copy of the ESP Japan 2012 catalog from the HQ. I had promised people on here that I would upload the PDF`s/Links when they were out. Unfortunatley it seems the PDFs are not ready yet, and will take time. So I will be uploading the copy I have on this thread. Please refrain from commenting on this thread for now as I want to post them in order, so that the post numbers will be easy to browse through and link too, instead of having to go back to a scrambled thread. I will upload the pages in sections as the catalog has been filed. Feel free to link the posts by their post number. The dpi is 300 to ensure that its scanned fast, the quality is so-so. Scanning higher numbers like 7200 would show the true colors of the guitar, but I plan to just give a preview of each, not high-spec copies because its takes about an hour for each 7200+dpi scan, and I honestly don`t have the time for that. I will alert this page when the link to high-spec PDFs are out, they will be available on the Japanese ESP site later, the HQ said. So keep your eyes peeled. Again, please refrain from posting on here for now. Links to the post/likes are ok. Mods please help moderate this thread. So without further ado, I present you the ESP Japan 2012 catalog is 300dpi. Enjoy.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)

Phew! So after 3 hours, I managed to post the ESP custom guitar guide and the guitar and bass lineup. There are still 12 sections to go. Today I got the catalog really late in the evening and had lots of work to do, thats why this is all I`m going to be posting today. If I finish work early tomorrow (which I seriously doubt) I will try to post the remaining sections. I hope you enjoyed the posts for today. Thank you for your time. 

Reminder: Please refrain from posting on this thread for now. There is a ESP thread where you may link these posts and discuss, not here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/183608-new-esps-2012-a.html


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)

The Navigator section will be up shortly. Signature/Artist series section is next.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)

Signature series will be up shortly.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)

I`ve now scanned about half of the Artist series, which are signatures for the Japanese endorsees. Since ESP is based in Japan, there are more Japanese artist models than the ones you may be familiar with. 1st batch of the Artist series will be up shortly.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats it for today, will try to post more tomorrow.

Uhh, my ass hurts.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry to bump this thread, but there will be no updates for today 
Reason being I just got back from work, and its a little late for me to be scanning. Tomorrow though my work will start a little late, so I`ll have 2 hours to post some of the material, and hopefully the rest when I get back from work. Again, I apologize for not being able to upload any material today, the next upload will be in 10 hours from now.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)

So I obviously failed to keep my promise today. Thats why I dedicated all my off time today to scan the rest of the whole catalog, leaving out the accesories/special pages. The accesories/special pages will be posted tomorrow. So here`s the rest of the sections. Enjoy.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats it for today. The accessories/special pages will be up tomorrow (maybe).
Can`t make promises I can`t keep.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 26, 2012)

Horizon-III, wow. I wish we got that in the US.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 27, 2012)

No updates for today guys, reason being I don`t have access to the scanner right now.


----------

